# Scottish Ship Show 2017



## Runrig (Apr 13, 2008)

To be held in Greenock Town Hall on Saturday, 2 September. It looks like a cracking event. Details are here: https://www.coastalshipping.co.uk/content/14-ship-shows-2017


----------



## Runrig (Apr 13, 2008)

What a fantastic event. I hope it is repeated next year. Some superb models, book stalls, photographs,
displays. Just awesome.


----------

